# Intermittent fasting and feeling horny



## High Society (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been doing IF for a week now and it's some crazy stuff!! Not sure if just placebo but I think it raises test by a few %.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

Have a tug then


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

maybe it's the increase in hgh


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

It doesn't do anything related to test or GH or any other fancy thing you can imagine.


----------



## Juicy Goosey (Aug 25, 2012)

Jordan08 said:


> It doesn't do anything related to test or GH or any other fancy thing you can imagine.


 I'd say this is debatable. Thomas DeLauer talks about the effects of fasting on hormones such as Test, Estrogen, Cortisol, Growth Hormone and Insulin in this video, and backs it all up with legit scientific studies you can go and look up, that have proven the effects. Although I'd personally agree with you that the effects are minimal.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Juicy Goosey said:


> I'd say this is debatable. Thomas DeLauer talks about the effects of fasting on hormones such as Test, Estrogen, Cortisol, Growth Hormone and Insulin in this video, and backs it all up with legit scientific studies you can go and look up, that have proven the effects. Although I'd personally agree with you that the effects are minimal.


 There are many guys showing studies saying the otherwise.

All i can say from my personal experience here bud. Had followed IF protocol for a year, 36 hours fasting once a week and did lean gains protocol as well. Improved nothing for me, not even the insulin sensitivity claims that many gurus claims.

The best thing about IF(for me) is that it is suitable for individuals like me who find it difficult to control potion size but can easily avoid food during a window. So, helps in creating/maintaining the calorie deficit.


----------



## Juicy Goosey (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah man I'm no scientist, just wanted to say its definitely up for debate.

I'd personally agree with you though, whenever I've had bouts of doing IF I've found the most benefits coming from lifestyle and convenience more than anything else. I still massively question the 'tissue sparing' effects people claim as well, because I've done it both natural and enhanced on separate occasions and definitely lost muscle mass doing both.


----------



## Juicy Goosey (Aug 25, 2012)

Jordan08 said:


> who find it difficult to control potion size but can easily avoid food during a window.


 this is me all over :lol: :lol: :lol: I find it so much easier to abstain from stuff completely, but find it near impossible to be 'balanced' in anything haha

Have absolutely no problem going without a beer for 6-12 months, not even tempted, but moment I have one, turns into 15. Can easily fast and avoid certain foods but moment I have even a taste of something like ice cream, I end up eating my bodyweight in it. So much easier to just avoid it entirely like you say haha


----------



## Gunt (Jul 24, 2006)

High Society said:


> I've been doing IF for a week now and it's some crazy stuff!! Not sure if just placebo but I think it raises test by a few %.


 IF has a *big* positive impact on my libido, quality of sleep, energy levels and how I look. I can eat exactly the same as my usual diet yet get much leaner much quicker and still feel strong in the gym. Regardless of what the naysayers might scoff at, it works for me and is way too noticeable and repeatable to just be placebo.


----------



## Kyle12 (Jun 26, 2021)

I do IF i stop eating at 8pm and dont start until around 1pm every morning i wake up with solid boner must have something to do with it. When i stop doimg it, it doesn't seem to happen does it not increases testosterone at all?


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

When I diet and use if, I also feel great on it in the mornings, very alert and had great gym sessions, I'd find I'd get stronger some weeks while loosing weight. I'd do 10-6 eating window.


----------



## miaajani (Jun 7, 2018)

A couple of months ago my boyfriend started IF cuz he wanted to get leaner (this with his normal workout routine)... the first days were the hardest but after some time he got used to it. I remember that after 2 weeks he started saying that he was horny all the time 😁.... I mean, not 100% of the time but you get the point. I thought he was trying to use this as an excuse to justify him being horny until I saw this video tutor, explaining it. IF does increase the testosterone, which is how it was helping him to get leaner... and other side effect is more horniness....Turns out he had a point! 

Oh well, you learn something everyday huh?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Intermittent Fasting improves Growth Hormone.


----------



## APottermagic (Aug 25, 2021)

I've read that fasting increases testosterone. However, I also read that it decreases testosterone. But higher levels of testosterone would increase sex drive in both men and women.


----------



## miaajani (Jun 7, 2018)

APottermagic said:


> I've read that fasting increases testosterone. However, I also read that it decreases testosterone. But higher levels of testosterone would increase sex drive in both men and women.


So maybe it's about finding the sweet spot of fasting that would give you the most increase in testosterone before you get to the decrease point?


----------



## WotsitKing (9 mo ago)

Wait till you get on Yohimbine HCL and fast 18/6.


----------

